# Accuair power drain



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

I have mine hooked directly to the battery via the relay. I thought the relay, since its triggered off the ignition meant that it would only draw power when the ignition is on. However, the system draw current for some reason. The compressor and control (usb remote) do not run unless the ignition is on. What is drawing the current? It kills my battery in 2-3 days. Actually, its getting worse and I don't know why that is either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the exact same issue with SwitchSpeed on my TT. I'm going to install a killswitch for the main power wire and see if that helps.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I have the exact same issue with SwitchSpeed on my TT. I'm going to install a killswitch for the main power wire and see if that helps.


just use a toggle swith on the red 18 gauge wire. no need to to the main 4 gauge wire


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

GintyFab said:


> just use a toggle swith on the red 18 gauge wire. no need to to the main 4 gauge wire


Eh, I already have the killswitch. Mike is the who one suggested it


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

What kind of kill switch did you use and where did you mount it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

brnsgrbr said:


> What kind of kill switch did you use and where did you mount it?


I bought a Longacre from Summit. I havent mounted it yet, we're going to be redoing my trunk this weekend :beer:


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread, how'd the killswitch work out? Or did you have a different solution? I am having the same issue with my elevel.


----------

